# Dry ferts



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

So I'm planning to head to Down to Earth to see if they have any dry ferts.

I'm just wondering though... Other than the dyes I've heard about, are there any OTHER additives I should keep an eye out to avoid? Are some brands better than others? Is there any variation in nutrient levels between brands?

How much of the dry ferts is pure? Do they add any other agents to them? If I weigh 4 grams of K3PO4, would that actually be 4 grams of K3PO4? Or would there be error in that due to other added substances?

Can anyone else recommend a good store, preferably on the West end, that supplies dry ferts?

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Other than what you mentioned, the fertilizers that you buy should be fine. The purity remains up in the air, but it is likely technical grade, which means it's about 97% pure. You can factor this into your calculations when you are weighing it out, but it isn't really that necessary (given the precision of the scales that we use [most people use a scale that measures to 0.1 g anyway])


----------

